# Testing the snow tyres... BMW



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

I bought some 16" 3 series alloys the other week for my BMW 120D. Taken the 18" 208 Wheels off, and stored them in the garage after getting stuck numerous times.

I've put 2 pirelli snow tyres on the rear of the car and the difference is amazing!!!! Just need to order 2 more for the front when they are available.

Decided to see how good they were by taking it down one of the local "dogging" lanes. Fortunately there was no-one there, haha!!!

Foxcover Road, near Penshaw Monument.

Was a bit worried at first as the road was completely untouched and had a few inches of snow covering it. But the car plowed through the snow without the traction control light coming on once!!!!

Heres a couple of arty pics


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice pics :thumb: Glad to hear the snow tyres have worked out so well, gonna have to find a set of 16" alloys for my E46 and do the same as you. 
18" snow tyres are £200 each!!!. Bit too rich for me particularly as they'll 9-10 months a year collecting dust in the garage......


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I bought some 16" wheels for my e46 (330s require 17" if anyone is interested) and fitted some Nokian WRG2s and am chuffed so far in comparison to the hell that was last year.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nickos said:


> I bought some 16" wheels for my e46 (330s require 17" if anyone is interested) and fitted some Nokian WRG2s and am chuffed so far in comparison to the hell that was last year.


Glad you said that as I have the bigger brakes so 16"'s probably won't fit!!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

My dad has them on his BMW 330 and swear by them, says he has not struggled yet


----------



## fuje (Mar 15, 2008)

We cannot get anywhere around here without snow tires...btw, you need them on all four for braking and turning control, otherwise, one end of your car goes one way and the other end goes off somehwere else...also, compounds used in all season tires are going to turn solid below 5C so you end up with skates instead of rubber...

It is true that for most of you guys, you end up with winter tires stored up for most of the year but the reality is that they do work and for that one instance when you need them the most, it may pay off. Only my opinion.

The photos are cool btw.

cheers and happy holidays to all.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Finally! It's great to see someone put snow tyres on the correct end of a BMW! :lol:

Unlike a certain few as shown:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Craig knows all the local dogging spots!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

That clip is too funny.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

What a couple of pricks, some woman damages her car and it's hilarious? 

I suppose helping her was out of the question?

****s.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Steve valentine said:


> What a couple of pricks, some woman damages her car and it's hilarious?
> 
> I suppose helping her was out of the question?
> 
> ****s.


That was my thought. He had the time to film, but not to offer assistance.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Steve valentine said:


> What a couple of pricks, some woman damages her car and it's hilarious?
> 
> I suppose helping her was out of the question?
> 
> ****s.


+ one


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I totally agree, and she was not bad looking ! Epic FAIL on his part !


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

That clip has been featuring in lots of other forums and the response in every one has been that 

(1) she is an idiot
(2) The guy filming is a total **** and wouldn't give a hand.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice pics, yep winter tyres are in short supply as there has not been much need for them over hear but the fact a lot of insurance companys are putting insurance up if you fit them id stupid i suppose they view you will be on the road more but hey im less likely to skid and put a claim in...Doh...


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Exactly what I thought when I watched... I'd have been down helping pronto!!!

Why stare and film someone struggling like that!!!... especially when she was quite attractive too!

What a prat!


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Snow tires are not mandatory in the UK ?


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

very nice pics i looked at them before i read the write up and though hmm that looks like penshaw monument haha.

how on earth did you take the first one that looks amazing what camera/ shutter speed wear you using


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

chch said:


> Snow tires are not mandatory in the UK ?


no although they should be! how is the weather in slovakia my girlfriend is there at the moment visiting her parents in bratislava


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

BAXRY said:


> no although they should be! how is the weather in slovakia my girlfriend is there at the moment visiting her parents in bratislava


We've got a couple of days with temps above zero, with rains making the roads nasty :-(

It's going to be the 'normal' after saturday, with freezing temps and snow.

Meteogram for Bratislava (Slovak lang only but self explanatory)


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

i speak a little slovak but that is well over my head haha

i was going to go but i couldnt because my passport wasnt ready in time!

shame it looks perfect skiing weather!



chch said:


> We've got a couple of days with temps above zero, with rains making the roads nasty :-(
> 
> It's going to be the 'normal' after saturday, with freezing temps and snow.
> 
> Meteogram for Bratislava (Slovak lang only but self explanatory)


----------



## MrJT (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info, will any 16" 3 series wheels fit a 1 series? Thinking about doing the same. 

What size tyres did you choose? Did you bother to match the circumference to you're 18s or just stuck with the same size as the 3?

Cheers!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

just crazy, how stupid can you be!!!


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Craig knows all the local dogging spots!


Haha, im sure your a bit of a master too 



BAXRY said:


> very nice pics i looked at them before i read the write up and though hmm that looks like penshaw monument haha.
> 
> how on earth did you take the first one that looks amazing what camera/ shutter speed wear you using


Thanks, yeh its penshaw monument.

The first pic is actually very easy to achieve. Tripod (Gorilla pod), Camera on "starry sky" mode.  15 second shutter. (Panasonic Lumix TZ5). Then dance around the car with an LED torch. hehehe!!!!



MrJT said:


> Thanks for the info, will any 16" 3 series wheels fit a 1 series? Thinking about doing the same.
> 
> What size tyres did you choose? Did you bother to match the circumference to you're 18s or just stuck with the same size as the 3?
> 
> Cheers!


The 3 series wheels were 205/55/16. I've changed the tyres to 195/55/16's, as this is what BMW are supplying on their winter wheel/steal wheels package.

Unsure whether all 3 series wheels will fit. Mine were from a BMW 320D 2007 SE model. The fronts are close to the wheel arch but are ok.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

+1 for winter tires, had a set fitted to my 307 as we live up a huge hill on a back road. The difference is amazing, hardly spinnow at all coming up, and it is a huge hill. Was coming out of my mates estate today, up a littleish hill where the two cars infront where spinning, pulled out and slowly pulled on up passed them .


£60 well spent!


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

This may be a stupid question
but if you put smaller wheels on will that alter the speedo reading


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

David.S said:


> This may be a stupid question
> but if you put smaller wheels on will that alter the speedo reading


Not if you use a larger tyre, so that the rolling circumference of the wheel+tyre is the same.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

dogging at Penshaw? I'm on my way!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

nickmak said:


> Finally! It's great to see someone put snow tyres on the correct end of a BMW! :lol:
> 
> Unlike a certain few as shown:
> YouTube - BMW + Snow + Woman = Epic Fail


Jesus wept! What inept ahem, driving!

Beep, BEEEEEEEP! :driver:


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

John-Cupra_TDI said:


> Not if you use a larger tyre, so that the rolling circumference of the wheel+tyre is the same.


So i have 225 50 17 "

i can have 225 60 16 " I think


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

David.S said:


> So i have 225 50 17 "
> 
> i can have 225 60 16 " I think


http://www.etyres.co.uk/tyre-size-calculator.htm

Handy tool for those in doubt. .

225 60 16 " not the best choice for you :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve valentine said:


> What a couple of pricks, some woman damages her car and it's hilarious?
> 
> I suppose helping her was out of the question?
> 
> ****s.


Someone's not had there loving in a few years! :lol:


----------



## Spuffington (Jan 26, 2009)

Glad someone else has enjoyed the value of winter tyres.

I put a set on my E70 X5 shortly before I sold it (and the wheel set) and it made a hell of a difference in up to 6" of snow. The car was terrible in snow the previous winter, struggling to move off, stop and corner without sliding around - the sheer weight of it was too much for the wide, summer tyres.

It was transformed with winters on it and would recommend them to anyone - particularly those with heavy or RWD cars...


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

tyre calculator is good

why does the width make a difference


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Steve valentine said:


> What a couple of pricks, some woman damages her car and it's hilarious?
> 
> I suppose helping her was out of the question?
> 
> ****s.


No but making her suffer from her idiocy is something she needs to experience first. :lol:


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

chch said:


> Snow tires are not mandatory in the UK ?


No, as we don't get sustained periods of snow.

Winter tyres would be a better choice.


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

David.S said:


> tyre calculator is good
> 
> why does the width make a difference


Because the narrow tyre cuts through the snow better, rather than sitting on top of the snow, like a wide tyre.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thread from the dead!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Winter tyres are great if you plan on keeping your car for many years or you buy cars with similar pcd etc by sticking to same car brands. 
I change my cars after 3-4 years, and rarely buy the same makes. 
Plus winter tyres arent cheap, you have to store them, and buy the different alloys, then next year you may have a different car that renders them pointless


----------



## franjbOL (Apr 2, 2012)

CAB said:


>


very nice.... :argie:


----------

